# Saltillo?



## usamex2017 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi, my name is Rich and I am new to the forum. Hope I can learn a few things and be able to contribute as well. Anyway, I am 66 and looking to retire soon (within several months) to Mexico. My Spanish is pretty good. I am zeroing in on Saltillo... close to a major airport and it's a colonial town, which is essential to me. I am wondering if there are any forum members currently living in Saltillo who might be able to give me some advice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well until someone comes with some help for you ... Tell US , why of all the places you have visited did you decide to retire in Saltillo  (( Quick simple inexpensive access too an abundance of tile : ))))))))))))) Jajajajajaj


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Don't have anything worthy of influencing your decision, but I can add a frivilous note. We drive round trip frequently from Querétaro to Houston, always crossing at Laredo. Occasionally, on the southbound run, we'll get to Laredo with a few hours to spare. When this happens, we always run on down to Saltillo, overnight there, and get a head start the next morning. We've spent many evenings in Saltillo, and have never had an issue, always friendly, helpful residents, nice restaurants, abundant hotels, and it's quite easy to negotiate into and out of.


----------



## usamex2017 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks, Bodega. Saltillo is just a shot in the dark... most of my experience in Mexico is in el D.F., because that's where my ex is from. What I am looking for is a colonial town (mostly because I love LatAm zócalos) within an hour or two of a major city for good hospitals and a major airport. I would prefer to live somewhere that does not have a big expat community. I know I need to make a familiarization tour soon, but in the meantime can you or anyone else suggest any pueblos that have the feel I'm looking for?

Thanks again for any and all help!


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

You'll need that look about tour. What I would recommend is that you include a couple of cities somewhere on the high plateau of central Mexico. The climate is absolutely beautiful, with very few sub freezing days in the winter time, and very few days of +90 (F) in the summer. The rains show up in mid June, and provide green grass and pleasant evening temps throughout the summer.


----------



## usamex2017 (Oct 1, 2016)

Very helpful, Bodega. Thanks again!


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Rich, My name is Chick (real name) I'm orginally from Philadelphia and have been living in Saltillo for the last 6 years, rather I divide my time between Saltillo, Philly and Laredo, Texas. I am 63 years old and retired. If there is any info I can give regarding Saltillo, don't hestitate to ask. As for the responder who laughed about the tiles of Saltillo, they are quite beautiful and I have enjoyed creating many varied pieces of artwork using the tiles. My house is a testament to it. I'd be delighted to send pics. Nos vemos. Chick


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I am very aware of the potential beauty of Saltillo tile. I was out voted in favor of Solid Travertine Stone for our present home here in SW Fla. The intent of my post was to coax the OP into elaborating on why he chose Saltillo MX as a destination.. 



El Blanco Sol said:


> Hi Rich, My name is Chick (real name) I'm orginally from Philadelphia and have been living in Saltillo for the last 6 years, rather I divide my time between Saltillo, Philly and Laredo, Texas. I am 63 years old and retired. If there is any info I can give regarding Saltillo, don't hestitate to ask. As for the responder who laughed about the tiles of Saltillo, they are quite beautiful and I have enjoyed creating many varied pieces of artwork using the tiles. My house is a testament to it. I'd be delighted to send pics. Nos vemos. Chick


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, I did not mean to offend or sound sarcastic. My apologies.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

No offense meant so none was taken :tea:.... I would still like to hear why people would move here or there etc etc .. Mine and MANY others choice of Beach is Obvious.. Other locations Not So Obvious.


El Blanco Sol said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to offend or sound sarcastic. My apologies.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DiverSailor123 said:


> No offense meant so none was taken :tea:.... I would still like to hear why people would move here or there etc etc .. Mine and MANY others choice of Beach is Obvious.. Other locations Not So Obvious.


I am not sure I would agree that the "choice of Beach is Obvious". It is obvious that many people agree with you, but just as many seem to choose inland locations. I don't know what the balance is for people whose choice of location is not driven by external forces, like a job or family. To me the beaches seem like a nice place to visit but not to live. I feel the same way about Alaska where I grew up. I like to visit but have no interest in living there again.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I guess I am NOT making myself clear.. Most of You know why I and I assume, most others live on or near The Water/ The Beach ... Be it in Florida or Mexico or any other Tropical Location.
We all probably like ....the water..... the beach the boating the swimming the scuba SUPB's Kayaks and the Tourist-ty ambiance? aka all the reason why Millions and millions of people choose to vacation where we live, year after year... So why do people pick where THEY pick ? 
_We are looking at leaving here because of The Political Atmosphere .. Red Necks & White Trash.. Believe me you can be a Millionaire and still be a Hillbilly!_





TundraGreen said:


> I am not sure I would agree that the "choice of Beach is Obvious". It is obvious that many people agree with you, but just as many seem to choose inland locations. I don't know what the balance is for people whose choice of location is not driven by external forces, like a job or family. To me the beaches seem like a nice place to visit but not to live. I feel the same way about Alaska where I grew up. I like to visit but have no interest in living there again.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I pick altitude over the beach any time especially in the tropics. I loved the sea and the beach as a kid but I have zero interest in it now. A friend of ours has a condo on the beach in Akumal and we rented it for a month..I could not stand it after 3 days.. We were there 3 days and we would take trips of 3 or 4 days inland, visiting villages, ruins going to Bacalar and seeing the coast but we kept moving..The third week we went to Merida for the Day of the dead and stayed and left from there..I could not bear seen the beach one more day.
Same thing happened to us here on the Jalisco coast so now I know to say away from beach and explore the towns or jungle or mountains but if near any beach I make sure we do not stay more than 2 nights there.. Everyone is different and likes and dislikes can change with age as well..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We prefer places where there are no tourists, no party-types, and no motorized watercraft. The very best places are wilderness without people, or the middle of the ocean on a sailboat, or the top of a mountain, or in the cockpit of a small plane; peaceful places.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Its a Good Thing......that we don't ALL like the same things : ) talk about crowded..  I lived all over America or so it seemed, for good part of my adult working life.. and those last few years we lived 40 miles West of Chicago, and they taught me.. No More Snow!! That said I had in the past.... Skied a LOT.. By 1993 I was ready to move to where there was No More Cold.. We even bought a small home on Cozumel soon there after.. Hummm Having Fun In The Sun didn't happen 24/7/365 until 2012.. I do NOT miss winter or the cold.. We have winter here  it gets down into the upper 40's once in awhile.. Summers are hot! Yes they are... But there by, there is no snow no cold no sleet no heavy coats no slipping and no sliding.. I post pictures of us delivering Christmas Packages on the Motorcycle :rockon: FB see's at least 1 Picture every winter of the wife in her Mustang with the top down and wind in her hair..


----------



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> We prefer places where there are no tourists, no party-types, and no motorized watercraft. The very best places are wilderness without people, or the middle of the ocean on a sailboat, or the top of a mountain, or in the cockpit of a small plane; peaceful places.


...and you summed-up the reason why I live in my current town.


----------



## jwagner (Feb 11, 2013)

The problem with the coasts in Mexico is the relative lack of culture, and the tacos and beer ambience--esp. the West coast, although Vallarta is the great exception thanks to Night of the Iguana. Veracruz is another exception. In a general way, culture in Spanish L. America is above sea level (Arg., Uruguay, Chile excepted). The beautiful colonial cities are all at elevations above 1000 meters at least. Also, summers on the Mexican coasts or anywhere in the Yucatan peninsula and Tabasco are brutally hot and muggy. Winter (dry season)(Nov.-June) brings wonderful weather on the West coast, and even on the Caribbean.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I have only stayed in Saltillo overnight once, but have traveled through, on both sides of town, many times. The one thing that would keep me from locating there is the serious air pollution that I see miles before getting to the valley.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Are you presently doing all those things? I don't remember reading anything about you being a Blue water , open ocean sailor or having a blue water sailboat.. I thought you said you live in Arizona? Are you now living 100 miles from any town over 1000 people ? Hummm your climbing mountains and flying planes? I guess I am confused with that post..


RVGRINGO said:


> We prefer places where there are no tourists, no party-types, and no motorized watercraft. The very best places are wilderness without people, or the middle of the ocean on a sailboat, or the top of a mountain, or in the cockpit of a small plane; peaceful places.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Are you presently doing all those things? I don't remember reading anything about you being a Blue water , open ocean sailor or having a blue water sailboat.. I thought you said you live in Arizona? Are you now living 100 miles from any town over 1000 people ? Hummm your climbing mountains and flying planes? I guess I am confused with that post..


It is all past tense now, but I have been a horseman, hiker/climber, private pilot and a blue-water sailor with my own schooner from Maine - South Pacific, RV vacationer and retiree, Chapala resident for 13+ years, and am now bored stiff in Tucson at a more breathable elevation, where my wife and I can partake of the VA and Medicare necessary to keep us alive for just a bit longer. I think they are losing the battle. Time will tell. PS: Built my own SCUBA in 1951.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> . . . am now bored stiff in Tucson at a more breathable elevation, where my wife and I can partake of the VA and Medicare necessary to keep us alive for just a bit longer. I think they are losing the battle. Time will tell.


We do hope that isn't really the case, RV.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The election results were not the only bad news last week. On top of that, we had to put down one of our old mascotas. Oh well....... We bought a turkey anyway.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Puts you around 85 Years Old? How did you find parts to assemble a regulator? Will assume your a veteran of The Korean War?
I am only 65 and it doesn't look like I have had as many adventures as you and now have issues with my lower back and right knee.. But I assume Like you.... I need to feel grateful and feel Blessed that I had a lot of adventures when I was younger .. 





RVGRINGO said:


> It is all past tense now, but I have been a horseman, hiker/climber, private pilot and a blue-water sailor with my own schooner from Maine - South Pacific, RV vacationer and retiree, Chapala resident for 13+ years, and am now bored stiff in Tucson at a more breathable elevation, where my wife and I can partake of the VA and Medicare necessary to keep us alive for just a bit longer. I think they are losing the battle. Time will tell. PS: Built my own SCUBA in 1951.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm 62.

Strictly for humor...

I once lived in a trailer for a year - in an orange grove outside Orlando. Seriously - on Friday nights the klan used to burn crosses within sight of my trailer.

I've taken sailing lessons from a guy who escaped Poland in a sailboat. We used 39' Benatau (?) and a 45' Hunter. If you see me coming at you - give way.

I've been diving since '72. My (PADI) instructor's number was really really low. The first certification card (which I still have) has a picture of me wearing a high-colored paisley shirt and hair down to my shoulders. At some point I got my own PADI instructor cert and have logged more than a thousand (ocean) dives.

I have always been a ScubaPro bigot. I have four steel 100;s and three beautiful ScubaPro reg setups if anyone is in the market...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tanks were easy for SCUBA, but regulators were a problem; mostly modified aircraft regulators, etc., which allowed us to stay for a few minutes at the great depth of about 35 feet !
No, I am not that old....just over 79, missed Korea & glad of it. Lots of countries and fun, but I have no concept of “blessings“, which I consider a delusion or illusion, as are gods and other magic tricks. Life is good, but it is too short and seems to speed along at a higher rate toward the end. So, enjoy what you can, when you can, as soon as you can.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> . . . Life is good, but it is too short and seems to speed along at a higher rate toward the end. So, enjoy what you can, when you can, as soon as you can.


Thanks for the words of wisdom, RV!


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I strongly support your right to say how you feel and how you may or may not believe.. Though the controlling numbers in this country for now , feel otherwise.. 




RVGRINGO said:


> I have no concept of “blessings“, which I consider a delusion or illusion, as are gods and other magic tricks. Life is good, but it is too short and seems to speed along at a higher rate toward the end. So, enjoy what you can, when you can, as soon as you can.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DiverSailor123 said:


> I strongly support your right to say how you feel and how you may or may not believe.. Though the controlling numbers in this country for now , feel otherwise..


What does "controlling numbers" mean?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I wonder if anyone wants a theocracy. Those who live in them tend to lose their heads or other body parts quite easily.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> What does "controlling numbers" mean?


There is a group of people who have finally gained control..( the controlling Numbers) they come from a even larger group.. the larger group has a lot of things / beliefs in common with this smaller fringe group.. _but not everything_. This at times, smaller group , actually waffle's back and forth across the line of majority and minority depending on the subject/belief at hand... The fact is, that THIS larger group isn't the only group.. there are other groups around too. ( _if your not at least a member of a recognized group, then you are consider by some to be among..... the others_) ..some of this analogy smacks of Animal Farm.. _(oh well so what too bad.. _) All other groups are recognized as NOT being members of the first group.. Normally in a Democratic Republic , control is achieved by a majority.. for now and for who knows how long a minority number of people has taken control.. Or at least have been given the appearance of taking control.. There is a lot more to all this ( group thing) than you might imagine.. I hate to use this analogy, but I find similarities with the Religious Right and Muslims.. we both seem to have a minority group within our larger group that has recently taken more control, than they ever had before. ( The Controlling Numbers are small ) This smaller number in both groups is exerting a lot of control. The smaller numbers are controlling the larger numbers.. If none of that makes any sense ? I can only say I am sorry I couldn't explain it better.. I feel you'll come understand it well enough over the next couple years. This has happened before .. Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy ring a couple bells for me.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Does this group you are referring to go by another name perhaps ? I can't find any reference to 'controlling numbers' ...

Are you referring to the shadow government ?


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Extreme Right Wing Religious nut jobs... Their handlers are actually Far From Being Religious they just know all the colloquialisms .. Then you have the just plain nut jobs jajaajaja
https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/people-are-getting-trump-tattoos-because-why-not-214912415.html






Gatos said:


> Does this group you are referring to go by another name perhaps ? I can't find any reference to 'controlling numbers' ...
> 
> Are you referring to the shadow government ?


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Gatos said:


> Does this group you are referring to go by another name perhaps ? I can't find any reference to 'controlling numbers' ...
> 
> Are you referring to the shadow government ?


I would assume that controlling numbers would be 218 in the house of Representatives, 51 in the Senate and only 1 in the White House. And right now the Republicans have them all.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

Bodega said:


> You'll need that look about tour. What I would recommend is that you include a couple of cities somewhere on the high plateau of central Mexico. The climate is absolutely beautiful, with very few sub freezing days in the winter time, and very few days of +90 (F) in the summer. The rains show up in mid June, and provide green grass and pleasant evening temps throughout the summer.


Howlert postd a great description of his three favorite places under a thread named something like "where to live." He named Taxco, Cholula and Orizaba. I'd suggest you find that thread; he asked others to post their three favorite towns.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

lmontgom said:


> Howlert postd a great description of his three favorite places under a thread named something like "where to live." He named Taxco, Cholula and Orizaba. I'd suggest you find that thread; he asked others to post their three favorite towns.


Howler...


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

lmontgom said:


> Howlert postd a great description of his three favorite places under a thread named something like "where to live." He named Taxco, Cholula and Orizaba. I'd suggest you find that thread; he asked others to post their three favorite towns.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ing-mexico/1122137-where-live-what-avoid.html


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

*Try the Bajio*

We are looking at moving to Queretaro next summer. It's got an international airport, a lovely colonial centro, good medical facilities, and it's close to other colonial cities like San Miguel and Guanajuato. The climate is lovely and the city has a reputation as being very safe. Good luck on your search.




usamex2017 said:


> Hi, my name is Rich and I am new to the forum. Hope I can learn a few things and be able to contribute as well. Anyway, I am 66 and looking to retire soon (within several months) to Mexico. My Spanish is pretty good. I am zeroing in on Saltillo... close to a major airport and it's a colonial town, which is essential to me. I am wondering if there are any forum members currently living in Saltillo who might be able to give me some advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

wkelley said:


> We are looking at moving to Queretaro next summer. It's got an international airport, a lovely colonial centro, good medical facilities, and it's close to other colonial cities like San Miguel and Guanajuato. The climate is lovely and the city has a reputation as being very safe. Good luck on your search.


I'll say upfront - I have never heard anyone speak a bad word on Queretaro. But - 'international airport' - well isn't that a small stretch ?

AIQ | Aeropuerto Intercontinental de Querétaro

Looks like they fly to Houston and Dallas.

We passed through Queretaro on our drive down - at about 6PM on a Friday, pulling a trailer - and we would like to give it a more relaxed (touristy) view sometime.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> I'll say upfront - I have never heard anyone speak a bad word on Queretaro. But - 'international airport' - well isn't that a small stretch ?
> 
> AIQ | Aeropuerto Intercontinental de Querétaro
> 
> ...


I could say a few bad words about Querétaro. But I will spare you since I seem to be in a minority. Most people think it is great. I lived there for three months a few years ago and I still visit often to visit friends and I don't like it much.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I could say a few bad words about Querétaro. But I will spare you since I seem to be in a minority. Most people think it is great. I lived there for three months a few years ago and I still visit often to visit friends and I don't like it much.


You're becoming quite the nice guy as you mature . I remember your dislikes, at least the big one, of Querétaro. Maybe I'm agreeing with you, but attempting to justify the situation. I believe a great many Mexican cities simply outgrew their infrastructure, Querétaro being a textbook example. What, I assume, was once a beautiful river with a few sewage dumps into it, became a dry creek bed with hundreds (probably a conservative estimate) of sewage dumps into it. The beautiful, forested hillsides became overrun with all the cookie cutter housing developments. Lastly, and the big one for me, is the absolute gridlock of traffic on the streets of the city. As the population increases, and infrastructures are overwhelmed, there will be no easy solutions. Having said all this, I do love the city, and take great pleasure in an evening stroll through centro.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bodega said:


> You're becoming quite the nice guy as you mature . I remember your dislikes, at least the big one, of Querétaro. Maybe I'm agreeing with you, but attempting to justify the situation. I believe a great many Mexican cities simply outgrew their infrastructure, Querétaro being a textbook example. What, I assume, was once a beautiful river with a few sewage dumps into it, became a dry creek bed with hundreds (probably a conservative estimate) of sewage dumps into it. The beautiful, forested hillsides became overrun with all the cookie cutter housing developments. Lastly, and the big one for me, is the absolute gridlock of traffic on the streets of the city. As the population increases, and infrastructures are overwhelmed, there will be no easy solutions. Having said all this, I do love the city, and take great pleasure in an evening stroll through centro.


You are correct, the river is on the list. If it were clean, it could be like the Charles in Boston or the Platte in Denver or the Spree in Berlin or any other waterway in the middle of a city with a nice pedestrian walk along it. Qro put in the pedestrian walk but they don't have control of all the stuff that gets dumped in the river.

The traffic in centro is also on my list. That is something they could easily do something about. Just ban cars from the city center on weekend evenings. A lot of cities are going that direction now.


----------

